# Plastisols and Parchment Paper



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Do they mix? I hear a lot about them but on this forum but not about parchment and plastisols being used together. Do you use parchment paper for plasitol transfers?

If so what kind and where to get?

Also does teflon make plastisols have a glossy shiny effect?
Thanks.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not sure where to get parchment paper but we buy silicone sheets from some heat transfer paper supplier. Plastisol transfer can be printed on regular bond paper and silicone sheets although I am not sure of its long term efficacy

Teflon coating or any smooth surface(or sheets) will give plastisol a shiny effect.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

I get parchment paper in huge rolls at sams club for 16.00

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You don't need any special paper to cover plastisol transfers. The transfer paper itself is the cover.


----------



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

So you don't need for plastisol transfers?

I did a couple transfers without no parchment or teflon and it seems fine.

Do people use parchments with plastisols and why? What are the benefits?

Sorry still a noob


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Slinky3 said:


> So you don't need for plastisol transfers?
> 
> I did a couple transfers without no parchment or teflon and it seems fine.
> 
> Do people use parchments with plastisols and why? What are the benefits?


Plastisol transfers should not be repressed after removing the transfer paper. So I see no need for parchment with plastisol transfers. I also see no need for parchment with direct platisol printing either.

I use parchment with vinyl. It's usually a good idea to repress vinyl after removing the transfer backing. Using parchment gives the vinyl a dull screen print look vs. using a teflon sheet which gives it a sheen.


----------



## martin43 (May 15, 2017)

splathead said:


> You don't need any special paper to cover plastisol transfers. The transfer paper itself is the cover.


After pressing the plastisol transfers not using teflon or parchment paper, would there be any benifit to re-pressing with parchment paper to get a better bond?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

martin43 said:


> After pressing the plastisol transfers not using teflon or parchment paper, would there be any benifit to re-pressing with parchment paper to get a better bond?


If you pressed it correctly then there is no need to repress it.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been out of the production side for a whiles - but, some businesses and customers used to like a smoother look to their plastisol transfer - especially numbers. Hence, the numbers were pressed on, peeled and repressed with a Teflon sheet. Teflon sheets used to have a glossy side and a matte side - so one got to pick the finish. Yes, we charged more for those that required this.


----------

